# 

## hustawek

j.w.


pzdr

----------


## AskaK

Podnoszę wątek, też szukam pilnie opinii!  :smile:

----------


## edi1977

Moj dekarz mowil ze to super dachowka. Najlepsza.... I tyle wiem. Ja ostatecznie zdecydowalem sie na Creatona.

----------


## Marcin Borys

Bardzo O.K ale w pełni będzie wiadomo po kilku sezonach.
MBJ

----------


## nuela

Ja mam założoną tę dachówkę, kolor - stara czerwień, bardzo ładnie wygląda na dachu. Wszyscy mówili, że to jedna z najlepszych dachówek, ale czas pokaże.

----------


## Paulina&Pawe?

U nas lezy na dachu od roku. W sumie to krótko więc na chwile obecną  nie mamy zadnych uwag. Dekarz powiedział, że dachowka super wykonana i tez nie było problemów z układaniem jej na dachu.  
Także ze swojej strony polecam :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Właśnie kryję karpiówką. Doskonały materiał! Polecam. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## adammo29

Dachówka super polecam wszystkim. Najpierw długo szukaliśmy takiej na leżącym dachu. Jak zobaczyliśmy efekt wybór był prosty.
Uwaga!
Dachówka jest grafitowa ale na dachu wygląda na czarną. Rynny i blacha podrynnowa nie może być w kolorze grafitu bo w słońcu widać różnicę. Polecamy rynny w kolorze czarnym i w takim samym kolorze blachę podrynnową. Efekt jest super i do tej pory podjeżdżają samochody na działkę z zapytaniem o dachówkę.
Jak zgram zdęcie z aparatu wrzucę na forum.

----------


## jarett

czekam na foto. Sam jestem prawie zdecydowany na Meyer-Holsen Piano (też grafitowa).

----------


## akarolak

a możecie polecić jakąś sprawdzoną hurtownię gdzie mają tą dachówkę?

----------


## lafar13

Cześć.

Jestem w trakcie budowy. Dach przykryłem dachówką Meyer-Holsen wersja tandem (taniej), kolor głeboka czerń. Rynny Lindab szare. Dachówka wygląda dosyć solidnie ale to się okaże za 5-10 lat. Sami dekarze zachwycali się jakością. Jest też bardzo lekka.
Zdjęcia z jesieni, jak zrobię coś lepszego to przykleję.





Pozdrawiam
Rafał

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> a możecie polecić jakąś sprawdzoną hurtownię gdzie mają tą dachówkę?


W Łodzi taką renomowaną hurtownią mającą ją w swojej ofercie jest firma ZAMEK na ul. Brukowej 16/18.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## myszonik

adammo29
Możesz wrzucić obiecane foty?
Właśnie zaczynam się zastanawiać nad grafitowym meyer holsenem i chciałałbym bardzo zobaczyć czy nie wyglada za ciemno..

----------


## DACxxxAZ

Właśnie jestem w trakcie układania tandema ,angoba,kolor to chyba stara czerwień albo coś w tym stylu. Dachówka dobrze dzwoni , twarda. Prawdopodobnie wszystkie rodzaje dachówek MH są bite tylko i wyłącznie w niemczech.

----------


## myszonik

co do jakości nie mam raczej wątpliwości, wszyscy tę dachówkę zachwalają :smile: 
Chciałabym zobaczyć jednak jak wygląda na żywo kolor na połaci dachu, to jednak inne wrażenie niż kliku dachówek na ekspozycji...
Ponawiam prośbę czy ma ktoś foty dachu pokrytego grafitowym meyer holsenem?
Wszystkie które widziałam były czerwone...

----------


## myszonik

Głupia jestem.. są powyżej.. na poprzednim kompie, na którym oglądałam wątek się nie otwierały :oops:  :oops:  :oops:

----------


## jarett

ten kolor na zdjęciu to jest na pewno to co u meyer-holsena nazywa sie graphit?
Holsenowski graphit wpada w czarny a odcienie szarości nazywają się scheifershwarz , tiefschwarz albo platingrau (ten jest już jaśniejszy niż tradycyjny grafit). 

(nie można się w ogóle sugerować próbnikami kolorów w ich katalogach, nie mają one nic wspólnego z rzeczywistym kolorem)

PS. Generalnie dachówka jest genialna, precyzyjna i rzeczywiście produkowana tylko w Niemczech. Bardzo ładnie wykonane są też akcesoria (np. kominki). Jak położysz robena koło h-m dopiero zobaczysz jak strasznie toporny jest ten pierwszy. W ogóle co to za porównanie...  :smile:

----------


## myszonik

No właśnie mam watpliwości co do koloru, ja tandem grafit widziałam na ekspozycji (wiadomo kilka dachówek), ale wydawał mi się nieco ciemniejszy, choć to trudno sobie wyobrazić na połaci dachu..
A porównanie z robenem miałam w czasi oglądania dachówek - różnica widoczna dla laika na pierwszy rzut oka.
Na razie czekam na wycenę i zastanawiam się czy ją przeżyję, potem będę rozważała czy meyer holsen wchodzi w ogóle w grę :smile: 
W takim razie o ile ktoś dysponuje bardzo proszę o foty dachówki meyer holsena w kolorze grafitowym na dachu :smile:

----------


## jarett

kupiłem od dekarza pojedyncze sztuki dachówek żeby sobie dobierać kolorystykę. Mam graphit z połyskiem i schieferschwarz angobowaną. Różnica jest uderzająca. Dodatkowo grafit jest czarny i ma na sobie jakby taki "brokat" sprawiający że dachówka się mieni gdy patrzy się na nią pod odpowiednim kątem. W wolnej chwili może wkleję jakieś fotki. W każdym razie ja na m-h jestem zdecydowany, na samej dachówce cena wyszła mi chyba 6000 drożej niż roben. Uważam że efekt i klasa dachówki warte są tej ceny. Tym bardziej, że porównujemy cenę płaskiego m-h (płaskie dachówki są z zasady droższe) i tradycyjnego robena.

----------


## myszonik

*jarett*
Bardzo proszę jeśli będziesz miał wolną chwilę wrzuć foty tych daachówek, które masz....
I przyznam szczerze, że trochę mnie pocieszyłeś z tą ceną, myslałam, że różnice będą większe i nijak mnie na M-H nie będzie stać, a skoro tak to może.. poczekam na wycenę, którą mam mieć w środę.
Znalazłam jeszcze na stronach creatona dachówki w kolorze, który mi idealnie odpowiada w kolorze łupka, glazurowny kryształ, ale nie widziałam ich na żywo, a poza tym dość dużo czyta się negatywnych opinii o creatonie, więc jeśli byłby kolor, który by mi się podobał i cena nie zabiła pewnie  zdecydowałabym się na meyer - holsena :smile:

----------


## jarett

postaram się dzisiaj wrzucić
Creatona bym sobie darował, ale wart rozważenia jest jeszcze Nelskamp

----------


## jarett

Z drobnym opóźnieniem, ale mam
sorry że się długo wgrywały ale nie chciałem ich zbyt kompresować żeby nie stracić kolorów
To jest model Piano, ale o ile mi wiadomo kolory są takie same na innych modelach. 

W cieniu - z lewej graphit z prawej sheiferschwarz 


sheiferschwarz 


graphit (aparat tego nie oddaje ale te białe kropeczki to taki mieniący się brokat):


w słońcu (z prawej graphit)


Dach pokryty scheiferschwarz (ani dach ani foty nie moje  :smile:  ).



Ja biorę na 99% scheiferschwarz - graphit jest dla mnie zbyt ciemny i połyskliwy. 
Nadmienię, że scheifer jest wyraźnie chropowata w dotyku więc może występować niebezpieczeństwo zarastania jakimś świństwem.

----------


## myszonik

Dzięki jarett :smile: 
No ja właśnie z uwagi na możliwość zarastania świństwem i upór małżonka w tej kwestii jestem zdecydowana na dachówkę połyskliwą glazurowaną - czyli u mnie wchodzi w grę grafit :smile: 
Dzięki za zdjęcia, bardzo ładnie się obie dachówki na nim prezentują....
Grafit jest piękny.. szkoda, że matowy, bo kolor podoba mi się bardziej..
Piano na dachu też prezentuje się super, szkoda, że małżonek również jeśli chodzi o dachówkę płaską jest nieprzejednany.. 
Będziesz miał super dach.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jarett

jeszcze dla ścisłości - ten scheiferschwarz (jaśniejsza) nie jest matowa tylko angobowana czyli jakąś tam niby warstwę przeciw zarastaniu ma.
graphit (połyskliwa) jest droższa od tej matowej. Nie wiem ile. 
Tę cenę 6000 zł do robena podawałem dla mojej matowej dachówki i z czasów kiedy euro kosztowało 4 zł  :smile:

----------


## myszonik

Dostałam dziś pierwszą wycenę...
Cena meyer holsena jest do przeżycia, spodziewałam się po achach i ochach nad tą dachówką jakiejś gorszej ceny, ale mimo to do robena na moim dachu różnica wychodzi 12.000 zł  :smile: 
Tylko, że robena pod uwagę nigdy nie brałam..
No nic ma nam jeszcze zrobić wycenę z materiałami potencjalny wykonawca, więc zobaczymy może na VACie coś się ugra...
Ale jesteśmy już coraz bliżej decyzji, że meyer holsen.

----------


## Spirea

Jarett, podaj namiary, gdzie w okolicach Wrocławia można dostać tę dachówkę. Gdzie robiłeś swoją wycenę? A jak ta MH ma się do Rupp Ceramiki Turmalin?

----------


## dorsay

> Jarett, podaj namiary, gdzie w okolicach Wrocławia można dostać tę dachówkę. Gdzie robiłeś swoją wycenę? A jak ta MH ma się do Rupp Ceramiki Turmalin?


Cześć,
Ja też poproszę o namiar na dostawcę tej dachówki z okolic Wrocławia,
Z góry dziękuję

----------


## Spirea

dorsay, poszło na priv

----------


## dorsay

> dorsay, poszło na priv


wielkie dzięki

----------


## Spirea

dla zainteresowanych wrzucam meyer holsen piano schieferschwarz na dachu  :smile:

----------


## myszonik

Spirea, pięknie... uwielbiam tę dachówkę...
Ale czy ja źle widzę, czy to wina zdjęcia czy jest trochę nierówno ułożona? Mam wrażenie, że  niektóre dachówki są położone nierówno..

----------


## Spirea

Myszonik, mnie się mieni trochę w oczach, jak próbuję sprawdzić, czy jest równo. Wydaje mi się, że może to być kwestia zdjęcia. Ale wykonawca mówił mi też dzisiaj, że dachówka musi się ułożyć i będzie się jeszcze dopasowywać. W moim dzienniku jest zdjęcie z dołu przy oknie i nie widzę nierówności. Napisz mi, jeśli się uda, gdzie one są, to posprawdzam na innych zdjęciach.
Zajrzyj jeszcze do bloga Jaretta - wkleił fotki piano układanej z przesunięciem.

----------


## slawek9000

meyer holsen tandem może i dobra, ale bardzo delikatna, sporo ukruszeń i spękań w transporcie.

----------


## myszonik

Mam dokładnie to samo wrażenie, że  się "mieni w oczach", ale poszczególnych sztuk dachówki położonych nierówno nie potrafię palcem pokazać... 
Moim zdaniem, tak jakby "odstają" niektóre dachówki zwłaszcza w najniższym rzędzie przy rynnach i w najwyższym przy kalenicy...
Kurczę to jakieś takie trudno uchwytne wrażenie tylko... może jest dobrze...
U mnie jeszcze nie położyli na razie wygląda to tak:


chyba na tych małych połaciach pod kątem jeszcze trudniej cokolwiek zobaczyć...

----------


## myszonik

A fotek jaretta jakoś nie mogę znaleźć... chyba nieprzytomna jestem...

----------


## Spirea

musisz wejść na dzienniki budowy (ale te z gónego panela) i tam jest jego blog i fotki.


link

http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php...owoczesny-z127

Najwyższy rząd będzie przykryty gąsiorami. Z najniższym, jak zaczęłam się przyglądać, to rzeczywiście jakoś nierówno. Muszę zapytać wykonawcę. Podejrzewam, że może to mieć związek ze spadkiem rynny. Spadek idzie od środka, więc na środku rynna bardziej przysłania brzeg dachówki, a odchodząc na boki schodzi i te brzegi lekko odsłania. Widzę, że u Was już też postępy. Jestem ciekawa płaskiej dachówki na dachu niedwuspadowym.

----------


## myszonik

u jaretta też ładnie, ale jednak bez przesunięcia podoba mi się bardziej :smile: 
Ja od zawsze byłam zakochana w dachówce płaskiej, ale opornego przez długi czas małża do tego, że na naszym dachu będzie dobrze wyglądała płaska przekonał dziennik glowaca.

----------


## marcinradom

dachówka piano występuje w czterech kolorach:
czarny łupek
platynowo-szara
czerń nocy
grafit
pierwsze dwa kolory to linia klassik cena 1mkw to około 62pln brutto
dwa kolejne kolory to linia aktuell cena 1mkw to około 75pln brutto
cena oczywiście zależy od kilku czynników i jest sprawą indywidualną.  jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany zakupem to proszę o kontakt: [email protected]
poniżej wklejam kilka zdjęć dachówki piano w kolorze platynowo-szarym. zdjęcia może nie najwyższych lotów ale tragedii nie ma. dach w trakcie krycia więc widoczne są zabrudzenia.

----------


## pkraw

A oto nasz daszek
Meyer-Holsen Piano Angoba Czarny Łupek
czekam jeszcze na trójniki  :sad:  z M-H no i na deszcz  :smile:

----------


## Zaryl

Witaj pkraw,
jestem na etapie wyboru "płaskiej" dachówki i najbardziej pod uwagę biorę właśnie tą co Ty masz.
Jesteś zadowolony z tej dachówki? Co mówił wykonawca, miał jakieś zastrzeżenia co do jakości, trzymania wymiarów itp?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pkraw

> Witaj pkraw,
> jestem na etapie wyboru "płaskiej" dachówki i najbardziej pod uwagę biorę właśnie tą co Ty masz.
> Jesteś zadowolony z tej dachówki? Co mówił wykonawca, miał jakieś zastrzeżenia co do jakości, trzymania wymiarów itp?
> Pozdrawiam


Witaj
mój wykonawca żadnych zastrzeżeń nie miał, wręcz przeciwnie. Ale na wykonawców trzeba uważać, widziałem tragicznie zrobione dachy z tej dachówki, jeśli masz wykonawcę zapytaj, czy robił taką dachówkę i gdzie, pojedź, zobacz, oceń
pzdr

----------


## bajanadjembe

> (...) nasz daszek
> Meyer-Holsen Piano Angoba Czarny Łupek
> czekam jeszcze na trójniki  z M-H no i na deszcz 
> (...)


U mnie dekarze umyli daszek. Dachówkę bardzo chwalili. 
Mam Marsylkę, czarny łupek.

----------


## marcinradom

no to pokazuję daszek już zmyty i skończony:

co do samej dachówki, to jest równiutka i mocna, zresztą jak wszystkie produkty Meyer-Holsena.
pokażę jeszcze dachówkę Meyer-Holsen Zwilling w kolorze czerń tytanowa, rynny i obróbki blacharskie tytan-cynk VMZinc anthra, okna dachowe Roto R89E NE, czyli dach z najwyższej półki






pozdrawiam

p.s.
prawy klik na zdjęciu i pokaz obrazek, otwiera oryginalna wielkość fotki

----------


## Tai

Ladnie sie prezentuje. Ja bede kryl dach za 3 tygodnie karpiowka - czerwien indyjska. Mam nadzieje, ze ladnie bedzie wygladac.

----------


## marcinradom

> Ladnie sie prezentuje. Ja bede kryl dach za 3 tygodnie karpiowka - czerwien indyjska. Mam nadzieje, ze ladnie bedzie wygladac.


czerwień indyjska to ładny kolor. dachówka ułożona będzie w łuskę czy w koronkę? proszę pamiętać o wyklinowaniu dachu, bo karpiówka pokazuje wszystkie niedoróbki ciesielskie. z jakiego materiału będą obróbki?
pzdr

----------


## hans klos

mam pytanie gdzie w Krakowie można dostać dachówkę M-H
Jeśli ktoś wie proszę o namiar
dzieki

----------


## rosek

> mam pytanie gdzie w Krakowie można dostać dachówkę M-H
> Jeśli ktoś wie proszę o namiar
> dzieki


Podwyszyński

----------


## Z29

Witajcie
Mam pytanie czy ktoś orientuje się gdzie można dostać Meyera na Śląsku. Na stronie dane o przedstawicielach są mało aktualne.

----------


## Nowy25

Z29- BUDMAN Gliwice, dachówki wprawdzie tam nie kupowałem tylko rynny Rheizink.

----------


## mel22

Na niemieckiej stronie Meyer Holsen Revensberg podają inną wagę niż na polskiej stronie. Coś to jest chyba nie tak.

----------

